# How many soaps you produce daily?



## manganel (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm wondering... how many bars of soaps you produce daily or how many you sell monthly?
And how big is your market? (For those who sell on site, not on the internet)


----------



## Davika (Jun 15, 2012)

I make soap whenever i have time, so that rarely is daily or even weekly. I get in big "soap moods" where I'll do nothing but make soap all weekend, then get to busy and not do anything for a month. I guess maybe i should keep better track and get myself in to more of a routine, but i never want soap making to feel like "work."


----------



## dandelion (Jun 22, 2012)

I am resigned to the fact I can ONLY make 7 lbs a day or 30 bars.  I've tried huge batches and they always end horribly.


----------



## maxxx39 (Jun 22, 2012)

Depending on how much base I melt between 4 and 12 bars is normal if I use 2 pounds 12 1 pound 4 bars.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 23, 2012)

It varies so much.  I have made as many as 180+ bars in  day and 3 gallons + of liquid soap on tht same day then it may be 3 weeks before I make anything more.

Bruce


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2012)

I have enough moulds to make 6 batches of 20 soaps each, plus 1 slab mould for 25 bars.  There are points in the year when I do that many in a day and then do that for a few days to get ahead of the game but not often.  I am moving closer to having to do that again as I approach a wholesale gift show in September... :shock:


----------

